# Crypts hunting trip to central Pahang



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

A last year expedition with my friend from zoo negara to central pahang. C.nurii is one of the most attractive species in peninsula Malaysia, its appearances are variants depanding on the habitat, this nurii's are miniature but very easy to grow neither in emerge or submerge, i have been keeping them for year now, capeted 2 of my 2ft tanks. Enjoy the pixs.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Use your imagination...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Crypts, 

I would be very interested to see some pictures of your C. nuri growing in your tanks! What kind of substrate are you using? How do you fertilize? I have not had any luck growing C. nuri and I have not heard of anybody else being able to grow and propagate them until you. 

Thanks!


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

HeyPK said:


> Crypts,
> 
> I would be very interested to see some pictures of your C. nuri growing in your tanks! What kind of substrate are you using? How do you fertilize? I have not had any luck growing C. nuri and I have not heard of anybody else being able to grow and propagate them until you.
> 
> Thanks!


here are some pixs taken using my hp, sorry for the pix quality. Sent my digicam to repair already.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

The 3rd pix is submerge, use to carpet the tank but took most of them out already, been keeping them for a year now, so far propagating well.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

maybe you guy can make guess what substrate i'm using.... . I'm very picky about furtilizer, becouse crypts are sensitive to it.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I've got two plants that are doing OK and getting better - even started propagating now.
Nowhere near what you've got going though. I'm growing in 50/50 aquasoil / leaf compost with
iron rich fert tabs in blackwater conditions. 

Do tell about your culture methods. If I were to guess the subtrate - in your emersed growth
setup - looks a little like Kanuma mixed with something else.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I've got two plants that are doing OK and getting better - even started propagating now.
> Nowhere near what you've got going though. I'm growing in 50/50 aquasoil / leaf compost with
> iron rich fert tabs in blackwater conditions.
> 
> ...


Blackwater conditions? in my knowledge, nurii can be found in either stream or river, i went to few sites in different localities, all of them are flowing clear freshwater with sandy base substrate.

The substrate i'm using is very simple, for submerge one as you can see in the pix is purely river sand with "laterite". For emerge, i use the same ingredient as submerge initially, but later topup with some peat-moss(useless) and in the last few days added some baked clay to make it look nicer 

Yes, laterite(free irons) is the key!

I tried to grow them with amazonia, they survived but didn't do well.

Here in Malaysia i couldn't find akadama or kanuma, hopes to get them but none for sale!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Here my C. nurii









A closeup of the leave pattern and color.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

revisit em lastweek, here are some pixs


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

grow between the dead roots, kinda plug and play when planting this patch....


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

On the way back, we found this interesting plant, nepenthes macfarlanei.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Joshua,
Nice pic. Is your friend from Zoo negara Herman? Very nice and knowlegable guy.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Yoong said:


> Joshua,
> Nice pic. Is your friend from Zoo negara Herman? Very nice and knowlegable guy.


Lousy pixs indeed, taken with my HP. Herman is my best friend.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice


----------

